# Size of Info Banner



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I apologize if this question appears elsewhere, but I did look and didn't see it.

Prior to the new software update my Elite showed the full info banner by default. Now it shows the mini banner by default. Can this be changed? And can it be moved back to the top of the screen or is this new location unchangeable? 

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

It shows the medium banner on channel changes. But the info button will show the full banner. Currently there is no way to configure which one is shown.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

There are 3 banners. Full, Medium & Mini. Depending on where you are coming from a different banner is displayed.

Menu to Live - Medium
Change channel - Mini
Right arrow when in Live - Full

These cannot be changed nor can the location be changed.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Okay, that's what I assumed. Too bad. Thanks for the prompt responses.

Oh and by the way - the right arrow has no effect with the new update. Have to press "info" to cycle from med to full.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

andyf said:


> There are 3 banners. Full, Medium & Mini. Depending on where you are coming from a different banner is displayed.
> 
> Menu to Live - Medium
> Change channel - Mini


These are both the same size banner. TiVo refers to them as medium. There is no more "mini" banner as before. There's only 2 banner modes now.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

ADG said:


> Okay, that's what I assumed. Too bad. Thanks for the prompt responses.
> 
> Oh and by the way - the right arrow has no effect with the new update. Have to press "info" to cycle from med to full.


I believe if I remember correctly, Marget aka TiVodesign, tweeted to someone they have different plans for the right arrow in a future update. They are still trying to decide what though because there are several things they are thinking about.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

In the HDUI I believe you have 2 size banners and 2 size guides and there appears to me a number of ways to get to them.

The smaller info banner seems to come up in many places such as: 

When you change channel
When you start viewing a recorded show
When you go to live TV from the UI
When you exit the large guide
Pushing Select while in the min-guide

The larger info banner seems to come up 2 ways: 

Pushing the info button (pushing the info button again exits large info banner)
Pushing right arrow (pushing left arrow exits the large info banner).
The 2 guides are a little more straight forward. The mini-guide comes up when you push Select and the large Guide when you push the Guide button.

I didn't see any change in the SDUI with the info banner or guide.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> In the HDUI I believe you have 2 size banners and 2 size guides and there appears to me a number of ways to get to them.
> 
> The smaller info banner seems to come up in many places such as:
> 
> ...


Once again, the right arrow does not work in the new update.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ADG said:


> Once again, the right arrow does not work in the new update.


Sorry but mine does, it brings up the large info banner. I have a Premiere with the 20.2 software.

Dave Zatz's video shows the same so I would say you have a issue. Try rebooting your TiVo and see if that helps.

Good Luck,


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I have an Elite and it does not work. I believe it's been documented that it's not supposed to


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I have an Elite and right arrow brings up the full banner, left arrow can clear. But it does not cycle through the banner sizes.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

atmuscarella said:


> Sorry but mine does, it brings up the large info banner. I have a Premiere with the 20.2 software.
> 
> Dave Zatz's video shows the same so I would say you have a issue. Try rebooting your TiVo and see if that helps.
> 
> Good Luck,


On my Premiere (20.2, SDUI, OTA only) the right-arrow key cycles through three things: a large info overlay, a medium full-width banner, and a small upper-right time/channel display. When I change channels, the Premiere shows whichever type I last selected using the right-arrow key.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

To clarify since there seems to be confusion about this still:

SDUI with 20.2 software - Right arrow toggles info banner sizes as always
HDUI with 20.2 software - Right arrow does NOT toggle info banner size any longer

HDUI has many little new quirks and still way too slow for my liking. I'm trying to use HDUI for a while on 1 Premiere but will probably revert back to SDUI eventually when I run out of patience.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

We need something under userprofile or something that says whether you are using hdui or sdui so we know.

Like I mentioned above the right arrow in the HDUI will eventually do something else on the info screen per tivodesign which is why it changed this release.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

ADG said:


> I have an Elite and it does not work. I believe it's been documented that it's not supposed to


Try it again. It doesn't cycle anymore, but the right arrow still brings up the banner.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

generaltso said:


> Try it again. It doesn't cycle anymore, but the right arrow still brings up the banner.


Yes, sorry - that's what I meant to say.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> We need something under userprofile or something that says whether you are using hdui or sdui so we know.


+1000
I have to constantly ask people if they are using SDUI or HDUI when they are reporting things. Oh well.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

crxssi said:


> +1000
> I have to constantly ask people if they are using SDUI or HDUI when they are reporting things. Oh well.


Changed my profile. Look under my username .......


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

andyf said:


> Changed my profile. Look under my username .......


I think I was just complaining for complaining sakes. I don't really expect anyone to do that


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> We need something under userprofile or something that says whether you are using hdui or sdui so we know.
> 
> Like I mentioned above the right arrow in the HDUI will eventually do something else on the info screen per tivodesign which is why it changed this release.


Well when I posted what I thought in Post 7, I was careful to identify which UI I was talking about. After that not so much .



crxssi said:


> +1000
> I have to constantly ask people if they are using SDUI or HDUI when they are reporting things. Oh well.


I seem to change back and forth between the 2. My problem is I actually like the SDUI, but like the 2 Guides and Info Banner from the HDUI, oh well .


----------



## jimp (Jan 1, 2005)

Was surprised to find 20.2 on both my premieres when I woke up this morning, I hadn't been following the boards here so I didn't even know it was coming. I can get used to the guide change but the info banner changing on me is annoying.

I liked always having the full channel info when it came up, so I can quickly see the episode title and/or program description. Having to hit info to see the details is now an extra step I'll be hitting over and over needlessly... It would be nice if this was changed to a user preference, rather than the toggle it was before.

They already have a screen for it to disappear fast/slow, this should be one as well... If nothing else, an S-P-S code to switch would be better than nothing at all.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I love the new info banner. Sorry you don't, but some of us do like the HD changes in the newest release.

It just goes to show there's no pleasing everyone. While customization options, codes, etc, to allow a user to tweak it to be just the way they like sounds like the solution, these things often add overhead to development costs and time, especially when moving to a new software platform.


----------



## jimp (Jan 1, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> I love the new info banner. Sorry you don't, but some of us do like the HD changes in the newest release.
> 
> It just goes to show there's no pleasing everyone. While customization options, codes, etc, to allow a user to tweak it to be just the way they like sounds like the solution, these things often add overhead to development costs and time, especially when moving to a new software platform.


The other HD menu changes are good, I really like how some of it has been cleaned up and overall I'm happy, just a bit disoriented since things look different. Will take some getting used to.

The banner was a user preference before, it doesn't make sense to remove it, but given that they changed everything else about it, I'm not shocked they forgot to carry that feature over. They could map it to any other button they want besides right arrow... So long as we have a choice, I don't really mind what they default it to doing.


----------

